# 2012 Ram 3500 Dump for sale



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I am selling my 2012 Ram 3500 Dump truck. 5.7 Hemi, 4x4, I will have to get exact mileage but right around 30k. Auto trans, SL package so no power windows or locks, 9' knapheide electric over hydro, good tires, tarp. No rust. Will sell 9' Boss straight and Saltdogg SHPE2000 stainless electric v box with it also. It's wired for both. PM if interested. $33k obo no plow/spreader


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Bump. Miles are 29k. $28000 no plow or spreader but both would be available. PM for more pics or questions. Want to sell and order a 4500/5500


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

More info and price for the spreader, if you're selling separately?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

EWSplow said:


> More info and price for the spreader, if you're selling separately?


Will only sell the spreader if the truck sells. It's an electric 8ft stainless Saltdogg, 2 years old in perfect shape


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks. I'm shopping for next year anyway. 
Let me know the outcome.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'd be interested if it was the 6.4. Even though I'm hesitant about that yet.

Good luck.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'd be interested if it was the 6.4. Even though I'm hesitant about that yet.
> 
> Good luck.


Yeah it does pretty good I will say, I was hesitant too


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Still available. 32k miles on it now.


----------

